# The ESV Study Bible.



## etexas (Jul 11, 2007)

Firstly, I want to say that while I own quite a few, I am not in general a big study Bible fan, I have some good commentaries and rely on those to look up passages where I am having any trouble. In any event I cannot help but be a little interested in the Crossway, in house Study Bible, I have not heard of what they may be putting in it (there are SO many Study Bibles) I find myself wondering........where are they going to take this, I am unsure of the exact release date but I think it will be soon. Anyone here heard anything about this project and what the focus will be?


----------



## etexas (Jul 11, 2007)

~bump~..........no one here on PB has even heard any rumors on the Crossway ESV Study Bible?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 11, 2007)

Haven't heard Max. 

If I see one I'll probably parouse it though just to see what kind of stance they take on things.

I'm like you, I think study bibles can be usefull, but having several good commentaries on the shelf is far more helpfull in the long run In my humble opinion.


----------



## etexas (Jul 11, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Haven't heard Max.
> 
> If I see one I'll probably parouse it though just to see what kind of stance they take on things.
> 
> I'm like you, I think study bibles can be usefull, but having several good commentaries on the shelf is far more helpfull in the long run In my humble opinion.


One of the first things I ran out and bought in the early days of my faith..........was the old NIV Study Bible..........OK, people...no jokes......it was the early 90's and that was THE Bible to get.


----------



## caddy (Jul 11, 2007)

If this is due out anytime soon, I have not heard about it Max. I just purchased the ESV Single Column Bible. I have plans on getting it rebound adding some of the same texts I have in the back of my Reformation Study Bible. I may even have the binder split this up into O.T. and N.T with a better binding. Still undecided, but no, I have emailed Crossway and have talked with Stuart Hackett at Crossway and I he did not mention this when I asked several questions about their bibles and their plans on making a larger print, wide Margin Bible, or and expanded larger version of the Journaling Bible. Here is his email. Ask him and make sure however.

[email protected]


----------



## etexas (Jul 11, 2007)

caddy said:


> If this is due out anytime soon, I have not heard about it Max. I just purchased the ESV Single Column Bible. I have plans on getting it rebound adding some of the same texts I have in the back of my Reformation Study Bible. I may even have the binder split this up into O.T. and N.T with a better binding. Still undecided, but no, I have emailed Crossway and have talked with Stuart Hackett at Crossway and I he did not mention this when I asked several questions about their bibles and their plans on making a larger print, wide Margin Bible, or and expanded larger version of the Journaling Bible. Here is his email. Ask him and make sure however.
> 
> [email protected]


Cool! Just shot an e...........who is this Cat by the way?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2007)

Their website says the ESV Study Bible is coming out in 2008 or 2009 but If I recall correctly the original projection when the ESV was released was 2005 and the date has been pushed back several times. Wayne Grudem is the general editor and Justin Taylor is the managing editor. This is not the same as the ESV Literary Study Bible that is coming out soon.


----------



## etexas (Jul 11, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> Their website says the ESV Study Bible is coming out in 2008 or 2009 but If I recall correctly the original projection when the ESV was released was 2005 and the date has been pushed back several times. Wayne Grudem is the general editor and Justin Taylor is the managing editor. This is not the same as the ESV Literary Study Bible that is coming out soon.


That is news.........so Crossway will have 2 Study Bibles coming out?


----------



## caddy (Jul 11, 2007)

Customer Service Dude...



Brego said:


> Cool! Just shot an e...........who is this Cat by the way?


----------



## etexas (Jul 11, 2007)

caddy said:


> Customer Service Dude...


Chuckle......well...........he might know something.


----------



## etexas (Jul 12, 2007)

OK, I got an answer from Crossway........(sort of)........they are keeping their cards close to the vest on the Study Bible. They just told me to keep checking the website.................


----------



## jbergsing (Jul 12, 2007)

I believe Wayne Grudem is of the reformed tradition, isn't he? If so, then it might be something worth dropping some cash on. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jul 12, 2007)

Dr. Grudem is something of a reformed charismatic. He's solidly reformed on the doctrines of revelation, God, and salvation, I believe, but he holds to some rather unique views of prophecy for today and also believes in a Baptistic ecclesiology. That I gleaned from a quote from Dr. Poythress on Dr. Grudem's Systematic Theology( which I just received today! ).


----------



## beej6 (Jul 13, 2007)

I would say "Reformed-friendly"?


----------



## caddy (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice Library Tyler. Where is Mason, TN?




polemic_turtle said:


> Dr. Grudem is something of a reformed charismatic. He's solidly reformed on the doctrines of revelation, God, and salvation, I believe, but he holds to some rather unique views of prophecy for today and also believes in a Baptistic ecclesiology. That I gleaned from a quote from Dr. Poythress on Dr. Grudem's Systematic Theology( which I just received today! ).


----------



## jbergsing (Jul 13, 2007)

I didn't know that, Tyler. I'll admit my hopes for the ESV study bible are probably somewhat unrealistic, especially after learning this, but they have an opportunity to produce something uniquely (and accurately) reformed. I sure hope they don't blow it.


----------



## caddy (Jul 13, 2007)

^

You guys are aware that there is a good ESV Study Bible out there right? Reformation Study Bible from Sproul's Group.


http://www.wtsbooks.com/category-exec/category_id/27/nm/Study_20Bibles


----------



## Robert Truelove (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep. I don't expect to see a better study bible produced in my lifetime than the Reformation Study Bible.

I would pay quadruple for a ESV with the original Geneva Bible notes.




caddy said:


> ^
> 
> You guys are aware that there is a good ESV Study Bible out there right? Reformation Study Bible from Sproul's Group.
> 
> ...


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

prespastor said:


> Yep. I don't expect to see a better study bible produced in my lifetime than the Reformation Study Bible.
> 
> I would pay quadruple for a ESV with the original Geneva Bible notes.


Why would you prefer the Geneva notes? Devotional quality or do you feel them to be more accurate?


----------



## caddy (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, I have the Geneva Bible too, as well as the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, who's notes--I think--are even better than the Reformation Study Bibles.

Now, to just combine them all togther in a Large Print, yet Compact Bible---ok now I'm dreaming 



prespastor said:


> Yep. I don't expect to see a better study bible produced in my lifetime than the Reformation Study Bible.
> 
> I would pay quadruple for a ESV with the original Geneva Bible notes.


----------



## etexas (Jul 13, 2007)

caddy said:


> Well, I have the Geneva Bible too, as well as the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, who's notes--I think--are even better than the Reformation Study Bibles.
> 
> Now, to just combine them all togther in a Large Print, yet Compact Bible---ok now I'm dreaming


I have profited much from the Reformation Study Bible, I have never seen a Geneva, I thought about ordering one on Amazon just to have in my collection.


----------



## jbergsing (Jul 15, 2007)

caddy said:


> Well, I have the Geneva Bible too, as well as the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, who's notes--I think--are even better than the Reformation Study Bibles.


I totally agree! Although I'm not a fan of theirs, I've gone through the motions of writing Zondervan to request a "Spirit of the Reformation" bible produced around the ESV text.


----------



## etexas (Jul 15, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> I totally agree! Although I'm not a fan of theirs, I've gone through the motions of writing Zondervan to request a "Spirit of the Reformation" bible produced around the ESV text.


That will not happen..........Zondervan has a lot invested in the NIV/TNIV, they would not want to give credance to the ESV which is gaining a LOT of market-share (after a slow take-off) ESV/Crossway would not do it because they have a deal with the Publishers of the Reformed Study Bible.........PLUS the fact they (Crossway) are working on their own study Bible. In short......it aint happening.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 15, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> That will not happen..........Zondervan has a lot invested in the NIV/TNIV, they would not want to give credance to the ESV which is gaining a LOT of market-share (after a slow take-off) ESV/Crossway would not do it because they have a deal with the Publishers of the Reformed Study Bible.........PLUS the fact they (Crossway) are working on their own study Bible. In short......it aint happening.



Which I believe is a very good thing.


----------



## etexas (Jul 15, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Which I believe is a very good thing.


Ivan, I too think it is good, to me taking the ESV Text and slapping in the SOR notes would be a. Creating (in my mind) an inferior study tool compared to the Reformed Study Bible. b.I LIKE to see some fresh insight and scholarship!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 15, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> Ivan, I too think it is good, to me taking the ESV Text and slapping in the SOR notes would be a. Creating (in my mind) an inferior study tool compared to the Reformed Study Bible. b.I LIKE to see some fresh insight and scholarship!



Agreed. Also, I'm not fond of Zondervan.


----------



## etexas (Jul 15, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Agreed. Also, I'm not fond of Zondervan.


Rupert Murdoch pimp of sleeze and Roman Catholic owns Zondervan..........nuff said.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 16, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> Rupert Murdoch pimp of sleeze and Roman Catholic owns Zondervan..........nuff said.



Correct.


----------



## etexas (Jul 16, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Correct.


Ivan is cool!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 17, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> That will not happen..........Zondervan has a lot invested in the NIV/TNIV, they would not want to give credance to the ESV which is gaining a LOT of market-share (after a slow take-off) ESV/Crossway would not do it because they have a deal with the Publishers of the Reformed Study Bible.........PLUS the fact they (Crossway) are working on their own study Bible. In short......it aint happening.



If Zondervan were to release it in any other version, it would most likely be the NASB since they are a publisher for it. But I wouldn't hold my breath. But I do agree that generally speaking the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible is definitely an upgrade over the New Geneva Study Bible/Reformation Study Bible with the notes being enhanced and more thorough as well as having the confessions. I already have an old NGSB (NKJV) and so have not seen fit to purchase the ESV version which has exactly the same notes. The only enhancement is better formatting and they left some things out that had been in the NGSB which was published by Nelson.


----------

